# RRF Results



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, stoners!  Ima try something new :hubba:.  I think it would be really handy if everyone that grew a particular strain posted their results in a thread for that strain.  I'm sure it isn't going to work, us being a bunch of stoners and all .

*My second RRF chop:*

Strain: Short Stuff Russian Rocket Fuel
Lights: dual 150 watt hps all the way
Grow conditions: cardboard box
Age at chop: 70 days
Amber: about 10% (Spear encouraged me to chop it now :hubba: )
Grow: Hempies/ 1 gallon bucket raised 3 inches with nvthis 1 tier condo bucket
Nutes: GH 3 part, but just micro and bloom (1:2)
Height at chop: 19"
Wet weight: 62 grams/2.2 oz







*Edit: My first RRF results, reposted from my gj:
*
Amber: 10%
Age at chop: 66 days
Height at chop: 18"
Weight wet: 54.2 grams/1.9 oz


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

hey art! looking beautiful as always man I have been away for a while but this is red rocket fuel or something of that nature right? Where can i get a hold of this strain? But like i said man i have gone through your threads you never seem to dissapoint you and your cardboard box heh lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2010)

:rofl:  Short Stuff Russian Rocket Fuel, LRG.  Best prices I've seen are at dope-seeds.  Thanks


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> hey art! looking beautiful as always man I have been away for a while but this is red rocket fuel or something of that nature right? Where can i get a hold of this strain? But like i said man i have gone through your threads you never seem to dissapoint you and your cardboard box heh lol



Russian Rocket Fuel...you can get it at Dope-seeds.com or Attitude....I got over 40 grams dry off one of these babies in my 2nd or 3rd grow I believe...smoke is real potent too..will leaving you drooling in the corner if you are not careful...:holysheep:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

Appreciate it art, YOU ARE THE MAN!! I strive to one day have the green thumb you do my friend


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

and hammy was it hydro or soil?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2010)

No way, lrg!  Ima piker 'round these parts


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2010)

Very not bad Artski! Now when it's done ya gotta do a full bong and try to give a smoke report, i call it the smoke report challenge! Is it time fer the possum lodge word game yet?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

my what a big cola you have!   :hubba:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

you have got to be kidding art you are gifted my friend


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Very not bad Artski! Now when it's done ya gotta do a full bong and try to give a smoke report, i call it the smoke report challenge! Is it time fer the possum lodge word game yet?



Whoa .  Mr. MVP - thank ya kindly.  I have 2.2 grams in the toaster oven as we speak umm, so to speak :hubba:.  I do wanna have a little chat about auto smoke reports .  I see you're a connoiseur of fine television programs.  Keep yer stick on the ice!*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connoisseur*


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> and hammy was it hydro or soil?



Soil...I hve only done hydro one time and that was my first grow where I did soil and hydro side by side...that's why i think Auto AK-47 with enough light and a dialed in hydro set up cld pump out serious weight...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> you have got to be kidding art you are gifted my friend



You're too kind.  All my buds here told me everything I know .  I mean everything


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hell yes hammy that is good to hear it was in soil makes me smile very BIG lol...........and art thanks to you i have now no choice but to learn the ways of the bucket lol


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great looking plant, Art. Can't wait to here the smoke report and the dry weight. I have 5 RRF's coming and can't wait to start them.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 4, 2010)

Art,
What a nice-looking jar you have! :aok:
Just wondering because I only have (1) 150w right now:
How do you hook up the duals???


Gb


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, GB, nice to see you!  I have a dual 150 watt setup just like The Hemp Goddess posted in the DIY forum (thanks again, THG!).  2 ballasts and 1 bulb at each end of a bake-a-round cool tube.  I wish I had bought 2 or 3 of the $20 150 watters when they were available :hubba:.  300 watts is all I can cool in my current situation.

Edit: I was going to post the link for you but that thread is not in the DIY forum any more.  Anyone know what happened to it?


----------



## Irish (Mar 5, 2010)

woo hoo. hot diggity dog. art has some green in the jars. have never grown an auto in my life bud. maybe time to start looking for an AK47 auto to run in my dwc...

question for the auto dudes/dudettes??? what happens to an auto when the lights are set to 12/12? if i had an auto, and didnt know it was an auto type thing, and it was put to 12/12 with the others???

happy for ya bro. do tell, whats the smoke like??? and, what happened to nv? have'nt seen him???

DD


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2010)

An auto on a 12/12 light schedule wld still veg for about 2 weeks or so then start flowering...your yield will most likely take a big hit though....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> woo hoo. hot diggity dog. art has some green in the jars. have never grown an auto in my life bud. maybe time to start looking for an AK47 auto to run in my dwc...
> 
> question for the auto dudes/dudettes??? what happens to an auto when the lights are set to 12/12? if i had an auto, and didnt know it was an auto type thing, and it was put to 12/12 with the others???
> 
> ...



Hey Dank Don, thanks for stopping in!  IMO there's room for an auto or 2 in every veg room .  You have a veg room, right


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Duders you grew that in a cardboard box...man! Most impressive Artski!


----------



## ishnish (Mar 5, 2010)

nice! :aok:
especially for a cardboard box...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> No way, lrg!  Ima piker 'round these parts



 :rofl::rofl::rofl: lmao ART - Piker eh? Never heard the word before. I had to look it up.......


OHC


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> happy for ya bro. do tell, whats the smoke like??? and, what happened to nv? have'nt seen him???
> 
> DD



Thanks, my friend!  It looks like I posted my "smoke report" in my grow journal, instead.  When you read my report, you'll be able to see why 

nvthis - he's here, he's there, he's everywhere 

Thanks, everyone!  Best grow box yet!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice job Art.............................ENJOY


----------



## BBFan (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Art-  You old stoner!  Nice job.

Sincerely,
BBFan
Your old stoner friend


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 6, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl::rofl: lmao ART - Piker eh? Never heard the word before. I had to look it up.......
> 
> 
> OHC



Lol don't feel bad i had to do the same, haha went to the girlfriend and i was like what in the world is a piker lol :rofl:


----------



## Irish (Mar 6, 2010)

hi Art.  man, i remember my first indoor grow.(you might too ) it was in a cardboard box. now i gotta go see if theres still pics around of those grows.:hubba: . they were some good ones too. i kept a big damn fire extinguisher right next to it. lol. lol...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 7, 2010)

Art....man what can I say, except that I'm impressed!  Stoner inginuity at it's best!  have you done a DIY thread yet?...lol...nice buds man!


----------



## cubby (Mar 7, 2010)

After seeing what you got out of a cardboard box I stopped feeling bad for the homeless people living in cardboard boxes (who knows whats growing in there).
Congrats on the fine grow and thanks for sharing (at least the pics...LOL).


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 7, 2010)

hey art i have an RRF on 12/12 that will be comeing down in a couple days she is under a 600 hps i think i may be suprised with the result i no the thread is for results so the ? is do you mine if i put them up in your thread


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 7, 2010)

Please do, Fruity!  I hope all the RRF growers do!  You say you grew it 12/12?  This should be interesting   You going to post a smoke report, too :hubba: 

Edit: I went back to my first post and repeated the results for my first RRF from my gj.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2010)

here you go art this early girl was 1 of many on 12/12 she started to bud at 12 day she was under 250CFL for the first 3 weeks give or take then was left in the flower tent in the corner under a 600watt hps till the end 
she was chopped down at 61 days with around 5% maybe 10% amber her wet weight was just over 65g i no its not alot but since she was going to get bined i consider it a bonus plus i didnt think i would get anywhere near this sort of weight on this light schedule (sp) so all in all not to bad 
any yeild is a good yeild 
she is not far from dry so i will give a smoke report in a couple of day


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow!  What a pretty plant, fruity!  65 grams is very respectable, congrats!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

did you go 12/12 all the way through?


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

Small but frosty looking fruity...she shld smoke real nice...I love the taste of my RRF...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 13, 2010)

Good looking buds fruity! my rrf is at 57 days and i was planning on chopping on day 60 so ill have some results up soon.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> did you go 12/12 all the way through?



no she had a couple weeks 24/0 then straight 12/12 i was ment to take them out the tent but ended up just leaveing them in there


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Real nice looking plant, fruity86. Can't wait for the RRF to come in so i can start them.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 15, 2010)

My 3rd (and last for awhile) RRF:

Lights: dual 150 watt hps all the way
Grow conditions: cardboard box
Age at chop: 76 days
Amber: about 30% 
Grow: Hempies/ 1 gallon bucket raised 3 inches with nvthis 1 tier condo  bucket
Nutes: GH 3 part, but just micro and bloom (1:2)
Height at chop: 15"
Wet weight: 71 grams/2.5 oz







So my shortest RRF at 15" yielded the most.  Here's a pic of the root system.  You can see the tap root on the left had hit the bottom of the bucket


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 17, 2010)

My RRF

lights: 400w MH until week 3, then switched to hps
conditions: 2x4x5 mylar lined tent.
age at chop: 60 days
trichs: 100% cloudy
grown in 3 gallon pots with FFOF soil
nutes: fox farm big bloom, burned with anything else.
height at chop: 23"
wet weight: 194.6 grams. cola was 116.4 grams of that.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well done, wally. Awesome plant.


----------



## Icex420 (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I want to hear a smoke report on the 100% cloudy trichs.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 17, 2010)

Holy HOOTS Auto Growers~!:aok: 

:yay: :banana: :yay: 

Yay!

I think my tin foil hat is a bit too tight this afternoon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's a VERY nice harvest you've got there.  That should give you fuel for bonefishing this spring... :bong2: Those wacky Russians sure know how to make rocket fuel...:hubba:  Yupperz... I think the recipe is similar to vodka! 

Boris and Natasha, Moose & Squirrel... Da?

Peace~!



​


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 17, 2010)

ill post a smoke report when its dried. i already smoked a sample nug last saturday, just got 3 hits, and i actually got a good high. that was when it was like 90% cloudy. i smoked mid day and actually felt like getting some stuff done, and i didnt have a crash where i needed a nap or anything.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 17, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> ill post a smoke report when its dried. i already smoked a sample nug last saturday, just got 3 hits, and i actually got a good high. that was when it was like 90% cloudy. i smoked mid day and actually felt like getting some stuff done, and i didnt have a crash where i needed a nap or anything.



Thats what i'm after wally.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 17, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Holy HOOTS ArtV~!:aok:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hey, wally, what a monster!  Almost 200 grams!?  Hey, Hamster, what did your monster rrf yield wet? :hubba:

Thanks, dos!  Wodka!  Russian Rocket Fuel!  Da!
I see you know your old cartoons :hubba:.  Don't forget the 6 Foot Metal Munching Mice and Mr. Big :hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Mar 17, 2010)

Funny thread, but with Art, what else would we expect? lol. Nice looking girls, you all have. My beans are still sleeping. I am going outdoors with 'em for some fresh mid summer stash. I like the idea of combining smoke reports. Makes it fun and an education. A green star for the Artmeister tonight


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ima gonna have to say that was a typo. :holysheep:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 17, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Funny thread, but with Art, what else would we expect? lol. Nice looking girls, you all have. My beans are still sleeping. I am going outdoors with 'em for some fresh mid summer stash. I like the idea of combining smoke reports. Makes it fun and an education. A green star for the Artmeister tonight



Thanks!    For me, the usefulness of collecting the smoke *and *grow reports for a strain in a single thread is it's really helpful to be able to calculate average yield, heights and see grow methods in one place.  For example, SS Onyx was a great smoke, but it's a 3 foot plant, too big for my Broke-n-Toke grow


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 18, 2010)

yes, thank you art for starting up this thread. it will definately be a big hit for people considering autos or who grow autos and want to see what other strains will produce. Instead of trolling a bunch of grow journals, all the final info will be in this thread for others to enjoy. an HBD thread will be coming along soon, ill have something to contribute in a week or so 

thank you art and fruity for contributing to this! any other RRF results should definately be posted on here

where there is art, hilarity will ensue


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 18, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks!    For me, the usefulness of collecting the smoke *and *grow reports for a strain in a single thread is it's really helpful to be able to calculate average yield, heights and see grow methods in one place.  For example, SS Onyx was a great smoke, but it's a 3 foot plant, too big for my Broke-n-Toke grow



Wow, if the Onyx is a 3 ft plant I can't wait to see what my Mi5 is going to do. My Mi5 are well ahead of the Onyx in fuller growth, height and stem thickness by half as much again more and one that's even larger then that. I started nutes tonight, hope I don't burn them, i went light, but. 

Art, this is a great thread. Perfect idea.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> Wow, if the Onyx is a 3 ft plant I can't wait to see what my Mi5 is going to do. My Mi5 are well ahead of the Onyx in fuller growth, height and stem thickness by half as much again more and one that's even larger then that. I started nutes tonight, hope I don't burn them, i went light, but.
> 
> Art, this is a great thread. Perfect idea.



Very interesting :hubba:.  It was a tossup between onyx and MI5 when I ordered my beans, looking forward to seeing both of them!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 18, 2010)

I too have Mi5 and onyx beans ready and willing to go.......i have quite the collection now that. Hello my name is wally150 and im addicted to ordering beans online.....


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> I too have Mi5 and onyx beans ready and willing to go.......i have quite the collection now that. Hello my name is wally150 and im addicted to ordering beans online.....



I keep getting clean and then the Tude runs a freebie deal and I fall off the wagon....


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 18, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> I too have Mi5 and onyx beans ready and willing to go.......i have quite the collection now that. Hello my name is wally150 and im addicted to ordering beans online.....



Man wally, ain't that the truth. Like a crack addict.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 18, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Very interesting :hubba:.  It was a tossup between onyx and MI5 when I ordered my beans, looking forward to seeing both of them!



Can't wait to post some pic's. I should have some up this weekend. I want to get the stems too because the Mi5's are quite a bit thicker between the two. 

I'm getting a bit concerned too. When I ordered, I got the Mi5, Onyx and RRF. Thing is when they came in only the Onyx and Mi5 where in there and there was a sticky saying that the RRF is shipping separately and could take up to 14 day's. No problem, Started the Onyx and Mi5's and have been waiting and come to think of it, it has almost been a month now and I haven't seen them. Should I call or email them? It's Dr. Chronic. Tried the Tude first but I have a visa gift card from Xmas and the Tude was having problems accepting without calling or something but it was the weekend so, u know the patients thing can be cumbersom at times.


----------

